# Dremel 300



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

Out if interest, what do you use a dremel for when making slingshots?

I remember guys mentioning doing grooves with them

My dad got me a Dremel 300 as a gift and also bought me a laser measurement.

I've asked him for a few slingshot Traditional wooden from China and Thailand during his visit but bought me a Dremel for making them!

Lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I can remember, GameKeeper John made slingshots completely using dermel without a router


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i just use a coping saw, dremel and sandpaper..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All I use is a dremmel... and maybe hole saws and coping saw.. that's it... I do my band grooves with the cut off wheel or engraver, drum sanders for fine shaping, even polish with the felt and polish compound... absolutely marvelous tools... the list could go on... good on ya and the old man, you will have countless hours of fun and make some real beauties.. can't wait to see em..
Ben


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks lads,

I need to get use to it and buy a few more bits and sanders.

I got a tool bit kit comming with it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I mainly use the small drum sanders on my Dremel. It works great for beveling edges on the frame and shaping/sanding the perimeter contours. Maybe one day I will try a router but for now the Dremel works.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

> I've asked him for a few slingshot Traditional wooden from China and Thailand during his visit but bought me a Dremel for making them!


Love this kind of thinking and you will love your dremel. With all the tools and bits available it just what it says, a real multi talent!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you guys. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

What model dremel tool should I buy??? I need one lol my other broke...


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'v got through 4 dremels in the last 6 months lol, before i had my router i use to make my catapults from start to finnish with the dremel and was using it for about 6 hours a day lol, now i'v got the router i only use it for elastic grooves and for putting my one off pattern in the multiplex, but the dremel can be used for absolutely anythink, i have buffers for mine that i have used to pollish buffalo horn and metals in the past, when u need more sanding drums and other bits make sure u get the propper dremel ones, the cheap ones wear down after 5 mins lol, john


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Point noted John.

To be honest, I'm not going to use it much, due to time. Which get me thinking, I've got a 'Bosch' router and a jigsaw still new in the box somewhere. Need to go through my store!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> i'v got through 4 dremels in the last 6 months lol, before i had my router i use to make my catapults from start to finnish with the dremel and was using it for about 6 hours a day lol, now i'v got the router i only use it for elastic grooves and for putting my one off pattern in the multiplex, but the dremel can be used for absolutely anythink, i have buffers for mine that i have used to pollish buffalo horn and metals in the past, when u need more sanding drums and other bits make sure u get the propper dremel ones, the cheap ones wear down after 5 mins lol, john


yeah those cheapo dremel bits re no good.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a dremel is like green lanterns ring, its abilities are limited by your imagination.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Imperial said:


> a dremel is like green lanterns ring, its abilities are limited by your imagination.


that is sorta how i looked at it when i got one


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Last year I wore out my old Dremel (Craftsman brand) that I bought in 1990. Last summer I bought a Dremel 200 and a Dremel 300. The 200 is smaller and similar in size to my old model. My 300 sits in the box while the 200 gets all the use.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use a tungsten carbide cylindrical rasp in mine for band grooves. I also use the 1/2" sanding drums and occasionally the reinforced cutoff wheel. I agree about the off-brand bits. Cheap bits never last. I buy my carbide rasp at Woodcraft and it is far superior to the Dremel ones.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

Imperial said:


> a dremel is like green lanterns ring, its abilities are limited by your imagination.


haha, i just watched the green lantern movie today. pretty good. and don't let my post change the subject. i have a dremel 300 as well and it works fine too. i just need a few more bits.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

All I use is a Dremel. I think I'm on the 400xp now. I must have burned out about three or four over the years! You can replace the brushes only so many times then the commutator goes and then it's good bye! One of the best tools ever invented! Flatband


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Flatband said:


> All I use is a Dremel. I think I'm on the 400xp now. I must have burned out about three or four over the years! You can replace the brushes only so many times then the commutator goes and then it's good bye! One of the best tools ever invented! Flatband


Anyone who owns one of your ergos would never guess that it was done with only a Dremel. The fork tips and handle edges look perfectly rounded. The string grooves are very straight and the throat is symmetrical. I have to use a 2" drum sander just to get my throats looking acceptable. My fork tips are all table sanded so they don't look too lop-sided or uneven...lol.

Keep up the great work Gary!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

So the general consensuses is that their good and worth the money? which model will be most useful to the slingshot maker?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I used dremels for decades, now basically it is used for light routing and small project stuff.

Three years ago I upgraded to a Foredom SR-1 and it is vastly superior and can actually use 1/4" shank accessories, small (1/2" to 1 1/2" sanding drums and rasps, power checkering tools, and power carving tools.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

I'v got a dremmel 300, i'm on my 5th one now lol, but i have only payed for one, when i brought the first one i payed a little extra to get 3 years garuntee, and eveytime mine blows up (about every 2 months) i just take it back and they exchange it for a new one









before i had my router and bandsaw and use to cut out with a jigsaw and then finish everything with the dremmel, and to be honest they came out exactly the same as they do now when i'm using the router (but the router is about 10 times quicker)

personaly i would say if you have a jigsaw and a dremmel you can make catapults as good as anybodys, now i use a bandsaw and a router, it gives the same result as the jigsaw and dremmel but its much quicker,

unless you need to make 20+ catapults a day the dremmel will do u fine - gamekeeper john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Imperial said:


> a dremel is like green lanterns ring, its abilities are limited by your imagination.


Im sure there s a gag there somewhere!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Formidonis Noctu said:


> So the general consensuses is that their good and worth the money? which model will be most useful to the slingshot maker?


When my old Dremel finally died I bought a Dremel 200 and a 300. The 200 is small like my original model so that's the one that gets used. The larger 300 is a year old and hasn't been out of the case yet. I have a flex shaft too but never use it.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jenko022 (Oct 3, 2011)

I invested in a dremel 4000 model. It has a circle cutter which I use for cutting my frames. I also use it to rough sand and polish. I have used it on oak, walnut and kempas. I'm impressed by the results and the tools bits are reasonable too. The thing I would say I like the most is it doesn't take up a lot of room. Always good for the workshop.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i also have the 4000, but mine came in a kit, i should have a look at all the attachments router, drill circle cutters hmmmmm? why struggle? lol


----------

